

Kevin Kelly: Communal Genius - erik
http://www.kk.org/thetechnium/archives/2008/06/scenius_or_comm.php

======
andrewl
Kevin Kelly is always interesting. This relates nicely to Paul Graham's Cities
and Ambition essay, discussed here at:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=201373>

You definitely can't force it to happen.

------
edw519
Can Scenius be virtual? If so, I'd like to think that we may have something
that qualifies right here.

~~~
hhm
Yes, but I feel like we are losing it though.

